# Problems with Elinchroms



## J.R. (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello people, I've run into a problem with my Elinchrom lights and need your help. I have the Dlite 4 kit and s using them this morning with the 6D. I tried taking a self portrait with the help of the EOS remote app but the lights won't fire. Then I tried using live view but still no luck. The lights are working fine otherwise. 

Is there anything that I'm doing wrong? Is there a way for the lights to fire with the LV?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 6, 2014)

You need to go into the menu settings and set live view silent shooting to disabled.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 6, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> You need to go into the menu settings and set live view silent shooting to disabled.



Thanks a lot ... I'll try that. 

BTW Neuro, why does LV silent shooting results in the lights not firing?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 6, 2014)

J.R. said:


> BTW Neuro, why does LV silent shooting results in the lights not firing?



In live view mirror is up and the shutter is open, so an electronic first curtain is used. I believe live view silent shooting complicates the timing of the shutter with the flash, but I'm not positive. My speculation aside, the manual does state that a non-Canon flash will not fire if live view silent shooting is set to Mode 1 or Mode 2 (p.189 of the 5D3 manual). It is set to Mode 1 by default.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Neuro, why does LV silent shooting results in the lights not firing?
> ...



Thanks a ton for this.


----------



## JonB8305 (Feb 7, 2014)

J.R. said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



did it work?


----------



## J.R. (Feb 8, 2014)

JonB8305 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Was traveling ... Will try tomorrow and revert. Thanks


----------

